# Richtig belichtet? -Klausuraufgabe-



## ShadowMan (26. Juli 2004)

Hi zusammen!

Ich schreibe Morgen eine Klausur über Fotographie und weiss leider nicht wie ich folgende Aufgabe berechnen soll. Ich weiss das solche Fragen normal nicht gestellt werden sollten, jedoch denke ich das es für viele interessant sein könnte dies zu wissen.



Die Wintersonne beleuchtet eine Szene mit der Beleuchtungsstärke von 5000lx bei bedecktem Himmel. Mit Blendenzahl 5,6 und Belichtungszeit 1/125s entsteht ein wunderschönes Foto auf einem Film der Empfindlichkeit ISO 400/27°.
Die gleiche Szene wird im Sommer bei ebenfalls bedecktem Himmel nochmals abgelichtet, wieder ein wunderschönes Foto, diesmal betrug die Beleuchtungsstärke 40000lx.

Geben Sie eine äquivalente Belichtungseinstellung für das Sommerbild an (Blendenzahl/Belichtungszeit), begründen Sie Ihre Angaben!

a) für einen Film der Empfindlichkeit ISO 200/24°

b) für einen Film der Empfindlichkeit ISO 100/21°

c) Welche Empfindlichkeit muss man wählen, um die Szene im Sommer bei Blende 5,6 und Belichtungszeit 1/1000 äquivalent zu belichten?


Ich will keinesfalls das ihr mir die Aufgabe löst, ich würde nur einfach gerne wissen wie ich die Zusammenhänge zwischen den Werten errechnen kann (Aufgabe dient nur zum Verständnis, damit ihr genau wisst was ich wissen will)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

Liebe Grüße,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Beppone (29. Juli 2004)

Hallo Manuel,

habe Deine Anfrage leider erst jetzt gelesen - die Klausur ist ja nun wohl schon gelaufen.

Trotzdem hier der gefragte, simple Zusammenhang:

Die Belichtung ist das Produkt aus Beleuchtungsstärke und Belichtungszeit.

Das bedeutet, dass bei doppelter Beleuchtungsstärke die halbe Belichtungszeit zur gleichen Belichtung führt, bei 4facher Beleuchtungsstärke ein Viertel der Belichtungszeit usw.

Somit muß bei 8-facher Beleuchtungsstärke im Sommer (40.000lx / 5.000lx) die Belichtungszeit auf ein Achtel der ursprünglichen Belichtungszeit reduziert werden:
Von 1/125 s auf 1/1.000s (bei gleicher Blende UND Filmempfindlichkeit).

Bei ISO 200 (halbe Empfindlichkeit, Frage a) wird die Zeit wieder verdoppelt auf 1/500s,
bei ISO 100 (viertel-Empfindlichkeit, Frage b) wird die Zeit vervierfacht auf 1/250s.
Antwort c) hatten wir bereits oben, 1/1000s.

hoffe, geklärt zu haben

Bep


----------



## ShadowMan (29. Juli 2004)

Danke dir! 

Ist leider wirklich schon zu spät, aber habe noch jemanden gefunden gehabt der das wusste 

Hab die Klausur aber bestanden, von daher ist es ned schlimm. 

Liebe Grüße,
Manuel ;-]


----------

